# Buick Verano



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just read about the Verano and it was built to compete with cars like the Audi A3, Volvo S40, and Lexus IS250—the latter being the only one of the three with even slightly impressive sales numbers. In accordance with this mission, a full slate of luxury features will be available. All that being true, here are the statistics: Buick says the Verano’s four needs about eight seconds to accelerate the car to 60 mph, and will return an EPA-estimated 31 mpg on the highway. Those figures are a bit disappointing, as the much bigger and slightly heavier four-cylinder Chevy Malibu delivers a similar 8.6-second 0-to-60-mph run and an EPA-rated 33 mpg on the highway. We have a different type of car, the Buick is more of a luxury car than the Cruze. This is reported by Car and Driver.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

hmmm... doesn't quite look as nice as the Regal or the Cruze for that matter. (and certainly a far step away from the Lacrosse). It's almost as if Buick went a small step backwards with regards to design, making it look a little like its older Buick counterparts (yuck!). I'm curious as to what types of features and toys it has in it though.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Put in the 2L turbo, an dthen we'll talk.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd bet a few switches, maybe some wheels, and not much else. Knowing the direction GM's taken lately, they're trying to do a little bit more to differentiate their models besides the logo on the steering wheel. 

It's like how the Fusion and Mazda6 or Fiesta/Mazda2 are platform-mates, yet are completely different vehicles in chassis tuning/engine.


----------



## thevoid (Aug 1, 2011)

2012 Buick Verano Photos and Info: Buick Verano News: Car and Driver



> The new baby Buick is set to reach dealers in the fall of 2011. Although pricing hasn’t been announced, we’re expecting a base-price range of roughly $22,000 to $27,000. (The Cruze starts at just under $17K for a base model and ranges up to $27K fully loaded.)





> In case you want a Verano but don’t fancy being dusted by a Mazda 3 in a straight line, Buick promises a hotter GS version will launch in late 2011, with a turbocharged 2.0-liter engine—evolved from the 220-hp 2.0-liter turbo in the Regal Turbo—and an available six-speed manual transmission. Such a powertrain seems like a natural fit for the on-again, off-again Cruze SS, but GM’s lips are sealed on that matter.


Not sure who would pay almost $30k for a Delta II platform car, but at least it gives us hope for the SS.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Might be worth noting that the Verano has 11.8" front brakes, while the Cruze has 10.9".


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

The front dome/map light from the verano fits into our cruze.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Went through that build it yourself think, didn't see any option for a 1.4L turbo to get better fuel economy, would have paid extra for that. Also would pay extra for a manual transmission.

Fake wood grain doesn't do too much for me when my old 37 Caddy limo had real wood. Was shocked to learn General Patton was killed in one exactly like mine. With over five feet from the back seat to that wood back of the front seat, can see where your inertia could really kill you. I didn't keep mine very long, when gas hit 20 cents a gallon was too expensive to drive. But none of my friends were killed back there. V-16 was a nightmare for changing plugs.

Only noticeable option I noted the Cruze didn't have is a nine speaker Bose system. Can live without that as well, never really cared for Bose. With all of their bragging about quality, their sound system sounds like a four inch speaker in a plastic box. No wonder, it is a four inch speaker in a plastic box!

Okay, so I don't have an electrically heated leather wrapped steering wheel, gear shift knob is leather though. But so far, been able to survive holding a cold steering wheel for that first mile until plenty of heat comes out the ducts. Do have electrically heated seats though, thought that was a bad joke at first. But that heat really feels good on a sore back, so using them quite a bit.

Did notice the front seats have more padding than my Cruze, have to go and sit in one. Cavalier has very comfortable seats, then GM went crazy giving us a concrete block to seat on. One reason why I never got a new car until the Cruze came out, finally went back to a comfortable seat. Important to me, especially when tied up in for 16 hours on a long trip.

The overall layout of the interior is practically identical in every aspect to the Cruze. Since I do not spend hours sitting in my rocking chair looking at the exterior of a vehicle, the interior is far more important to me. One thing that really caught my eye was their chrome plated cup holders. Now that I have got to have.


----------



## GM Fan (Dec 14, 2010)

I like the shark fin antenna


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...you *get$* whats you *pay$* for:

*5-year/60,000*-mile warranty for CADILLAC ?????? (still all USA...for now)

*4-year/50,000*-mile warranty for BUICK Verano (a chinese-skinned Excelle version of an Opel)

*3-year/36,000*-mile warranty for CHEVROLET Cruze (american-assembled, designed in Korea Lacetti)


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Aside from slightly larger brakes and the heated steering wheel, this isn't much of an upgrade over an LTZ. It is certainly a nice looking car and the "Buick" name will get it purchases. It doesn't outdo the Cruze in any performance tests (not even acceleration), costs more, and gets worse fuel economy. What people do for names...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Aside from slightly larger brakes and the heated steering wheel, this isn't much of an upgrade over an LTZ. It is certainly a nice looking car and the "Buick" name will get it purchases. It doesn't outdo the Cruze in any performance tests (not even acceleration), costs more, and gets worse fuel economy. What people do for names...


2.0T has much more potential than the 1.4T...


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

limited360 said:


> 2.0T has much more potential than the 1.4T...


It's not out yet... Even then, I don't think it will save this car. The 2.0T will cost a penny more, at that point your better off just going to the Regal, which is larger and nice enough in its own right. Price wise, you will be creeping into Regal CXL territory, which also has a 2.0T.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still see a heck of a lot more new trucks, vans, and SUV's at my Ford and GM dealerships than the smaller high mpg passenger type vehicles. The only reason why we even have a Cruze is that the ever rising CAFE government requirements. Corporate AVERAGE fuel requirements manufacturers have to meet. With these larger and luxurious vehicles, way more profitable for the manufacturers, and Americans still want to feel the power of driving such vehicles. Did have a dip in sales caused both by that mortgage crunch and the fact that gas prices literally doubled, but still selling more of the larger than the fuel economy vehicles. 

Some idiots use the word efficient, not that at all, can do far better carrying twenty passengers per passenger mile in my 13 mpg motor home than carrying just five in a 40 mpg Cruze. But for the most part, just one or two of us in this thing.

Can even see that $10K price spread in the Cruze depending on what options you select, for the most part, just luxurious options and not getting from point A to point B. Most single costly item is the body, that is the same piece of stamped out sheet metal.

Of course the more luxury you have, the more problems you have. Some friends that just had to have a $60K Cadillac have their cars in the shop more on the road.

Seems those on this board, including me are far more concerned is saving bucks on not only the initial cost of a vehicle, but operating cost as well. We still get there, in relatively the same comfort while having more money in our pockets for other things.

We do have one major disadvantage, sure would rather be in a Suburban than a Cruze in a head on collision, really have to keep an eye on those guys and drive very defensively. I really couldn't brag about my dash having fake wood grain on it, but sure keeping my eyes open for a chrome cup holder. But to get that in a car, have to pay through the nose for it.


----------



## savethewave (Dec 17, 2011)

What about the front doors and the extra triangle window infront of the side mirror. Are these doors the same size?


----------



## Yama1yzf (Feb 13, 2011)

well I drove one the other day and I am getting one.....there is a very attractive lease program going on currently ($299 mo / 24 mos Zero down). From what I can tell they have taken the best attributes of the Cruze and improved on them. It is dead quiet, handles and rides well, has a nicer interior than the Cruze (this is of course subjective) and has a smoother powertrain. And the 7 inch color screen is on all models which is very nice. Yes it can get a bit pricey if you load it up but so can an LTZ. And it looks like a mini Lacrosse which is not a bad thing IMO. I will sacrifice gas mileage from the Cruze but I don't put too many miles on anyway so not too concerned.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze does have some visibility issues, like those huge head restrains in the rear seat for backing up. Worse for me are those oversized door pillars between the front and rear doors, eight inches wide. Already had a couple of close calls when driving on four lane highways when switching lanes. Had to train myself to lean far forward to make sure that left lane is clear. Rear side view mirror is worthless and quite a blind spot by just turning your head sideways. Don't have that problem with my 04 Cavalier sports coupe, drivers window goes clear back to the rear seat.

According to some, by not having that chrome cup holder, saving a few ounces of dead vehicle weight, putting less HC's and CO2 into the atmosphere, and therefore, saving the planet. 1.4L has no problem keeping up with traffic, in particular on the Dan Ryan in Chicago during the so-called rush hour.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bjs2063 said:


> Since the new Verano is just a Chevy Cruze with grownup clothes on. I wonder how many of the new cooler features can be refitted into our cars. Like the blue headlights, or the hi-res color center display.


I didn't see this mentioned in this tread, but the Verano is not built on the same platform as the cruze. The verano is Built on the same platform as the Chevy Sonic. You want a Buick on a cruze platform buy a Buick regal.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe they _both_ share the same *Delta-II *platform.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> I believe they _both_ share the same *Delta-II *platform.


Seems strange since the sonic is way narrower & has a shorter wheelbase that it would be on same platform as cruze. You are correct though, as there are many websites indicating this.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

The *Sonic* is bulit on a _different_ platform, not the Delta-II.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

sorry quickly skimmed this, but the verano has the same base as the cruze... would that engine fit in our cruzes?


----------

